# Gaming Notebook-Wann kaufen ?



## corus76 (12. März 2010)

Hallo lieber PCGH Community,

ich habe ein Problem ich möchte mir unbedingt ein sehr gutes Gaming Notebook kaufen jedoch weiß ich dort nicht welche Grafikkarten gut sind und ob es bis 1500€(kann auch einwenig mehr sein wenn die Leistung es berächtigt) auch Notebooks gibt mit 4 Prozessoren. 

Da die  Cebit ja grade vorbei ist sollte ich auch vielleicht noch warten mit dem kauf da eventuell demnächst neuen Notebooks rauskommen für den gleichen Preis ?

Am liebsten wär mir ein Intel und ein Design das schlicht ist.... 

zur Zeit besitzte ich ein HP Pavilion dv7 jedoch reicht das nicht mehr für Bad Company 2 so richtig aus.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen : )

MFG CORUS


----------



## Fl_o (12. März 2010)

Bist du dir Sicher das du ein Gaming NB willst ? In meinen Augen ziemlich unsinnig um das Geld bekommst du einen viel beseren Stand PC, und auf der Kouch, Zug, Auto, Bett ob du da ordentlich Gamen kannst bezweifle ich schon alleine aus dem grund das dass Teil dan sicher 5-7 kg hat und der Akku wärend den Spielen vlt 30 min halted .. 

Auserdem kannst du bei einen Stand PC jederzeit nachrüsten, was sich bei einen NB als nicht so einfach gestalted .. 

Back to Topic: 

Bei NBs kannst du eigentlich jederzeit Zugreifen wüsste jetzt nicht das da was besonderes neues käme .. .



> auch Notebooks gibt mit 4 Prozessoren.



Nein in nem NB gibts maximal einen Prozessor du meinst wohl eher 4 Prozessor Kerne, ja das ist in der höheren Preisklasse schon standart


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

Die frage ist immer, was Du erwartest und wofür Du das brauchst. Ich persönlich würde zB - wenn das Laptop WEGEN "spielen bei nem Kumpel" oder "auf ner LAN" da sein soll und man ansonsten nur zu Hause spielt - lieber jedes Jahr ein Mittelklassebook für 700€ kaufen, bei dem neueste Spiele dann halt nur auf low-mittel laufen, als dass ich 1500€ für ein Notebook ausgebe, das nur 50% besser als eines für 700€ und nach einem Jahr für die DANN neuen Spiele nicht besser als ein dann neues 700€ Notebook ist.   und für die Ersparnis halt den PC aufrüsten oder sogar je 700€ in Notebook und einen nagelneuen PC, der dann besser ist als ein 1500€ Notebook.  



Wenn Du aber drauf bestehst: klar würd ich noch ein bisschen warten bis es sich wegen der Cebit evlt. einpendelt auf niedrigerem Niveau - aber ansonsten ist es wie immer: 2-3 Monate später kriegt man IMMER was besseres fürs geiche Geld 

17 Zoll und bis 1500€, da kriegste halt wie gesagt auch nix grandioses: bei AMD ist da nur eine 4650 oder 5650/5730 drin - die kriegst Du auch schon in 600€ Notebooks, die teureren haben dann halt bessere CPUs und andere Austattung, wobei ein Qaudcore bei SO einer Graka eh kaum was bringt (schon eine desktop 8800GT / 3870 wäre sprübar stärker). Bei nvidia ist maximal ne GTX 260 drin, die wäre dann ca. auf Höhe einer 8800GT, je nach Beiwerk vlt. nen Tick besser.

Oder Du nimmst eines der custom-Modelle, zB notebookguru - da muss man halt dazukonfigurieren, die haben in der Grundaustattung nur wenig RAM+HDD, und auch kein WLAN. 

zB das hier: Guru STORM i7 - Notebookguru - High Performance Notebooks plus eine GTX 285, i5-520m, 4GB RAM, WLAN => 1474€ OHNE windows. Eine GTX 285 wäre dann schon was besser, so 30-40% besser als die oben genannten.


----------



## Llares (12. März 2010)

mySN XMG6 oder Deviltech DTX mit 5870 Mobility


----------



## jojo0077 (12. März 2010)

Das besagte XMG6 z.B. bekommst du mit i5-540M, 4gb und HD5870M für knappe 1500€.
Ich persönlich würde eher auf nen guten Dual-Core setzen als nen niedrig taktenden Quad aber das is auch n bisschen Geschmackssache. 4GB ram sollten es sein und an der HD5870M führt grad kein Weg vorbei wenn man richtig Leistung haben will 

Was für Preise bei solchen Books angemessen sind weiß ich leider nicht...

Übrigens: Die GTX260/285M sind in Wirklichkeit nur G92-Chips. Also 8800GT, 9800GT, 9800GTX GTS250. Is alles mehr oder weniger das gleiche. Die Hauptunterschiede liegen im Takt.
Die HD5870M ist eigentlich eine untertaktete Desktop-HD5770.


----------



## corus76 (12. März 2010)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle antworten.

Ja ich brauche ein Notebook.

Ich trete bald den Dienst bei der Marine an und bin dann ein paar Hundert Kilometer von zu Hause entfernt 

Wollte mir ja erst Desktop Pc holen aber das bringt mir nichts wenn ich  1-2 im Monat für 2-3Tage zu Hause bin.

Ok also denk ich das ich mir demnächst ein hole wie herbboy ja schon richtig erwähnte das alle 2-3Monate etwas neues kommt....


Ich dachte an:

One Gaming Notebook G8700 by: One - ONE Computer Shop

oder 

One Gaming Notebook T1000 by: One - ONE Computer Shop

die sind denke ich doch schon ziemlich gut oder ? Für den etwas teueren warte ich halt noch kurz damit er bezahlbar wird^^

mfg corus


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

bei one haste alle Nase lang neue Modelle - in zwei Monaten haste dann zwar vermutlich nicht das gleiche Modell, aber ein ähnlich starkes für dann 1500€. 

Und wegen marine: wenn Du auch Silent Hunter 5 spielen willst  , musst Du beachten, dass das wohl nur mit STÄNDIGER internetverbinung geht...


----------



## poiu (12. März 2010)

warte bald kommt ein gutes von Medion das auf einen MSI Basiert für 1000/1200€ das hat eine HD58x0

News - MSI GX640 / GX740 - Details zu den neuen Gamern von MSI auf notebookjournal.de

News - Akoya X7811 - Medion zurück im Notebook-Gaming auf notebookjournal.de

und Medion ist alle mal besser als dieser ONE schrott


----------



## corus76 (12. März 2010)

Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de

die seite ist ja mal genial danke !


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2010)

> Das besagte XMG6 z.B. bekommst du mit i5-540M, 4gb und HD5870M für knappe 1500€.
> Ich persönlich würde eher auf nen guten Dual-Core setzen als nen niedrig taktenden Quad aber das is auch n bisschen Geschmackssache.



Der i5-540M ist ein Dualcore ^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

Notebooks ASUS G73JH-TY042V
..dieses ist doch echt angemessen für den Preis!


----------



## corus76 (13. März 2010)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Notebooks ASUS G73JH-TY042V
> ..dieses ist doch echt angemessen für den Preis!



hehe wollt grad Post abgeben ob ich mir dieses Notebook holen sollte 

Also ich find das echt spitze ! Ich glaub das ist es ....
Das gibt es aber auch noch http://www.otto.de/Notebook-Asus-G7...3&Modul_ALL_FILTER=&pagesize=&FromSearch=true

ist etwas teurer aber echt geiler muss dann halt noch bissle warten aber ich denke mal damit bin ich gut genug gerüstet oder ?


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

corus76 schrieb:


> hehe wollt grad Post abgeben ob ich mir dieses Notebook holen sollte
> 
> Also ich find das echt spitze ! Ich glaub das ist es ....
> Das gibt es aber auch noch Notebook, Asus, »G73JX-TZ037V« – OTTO–Online–Shop
> ...


..na das teil reicht alle male


----------



## corus76 (17. März 2010)

Ich möchte jetzt das Asus g73 I7 holen, das I5 gibts ja öfters...
das I7 gibts nur bei otto und sonst nirgends....+3Wochen Wartezeit....
Weiß jmd wo ich das noch bestellen kann?!

mfg corus


----------



## Erzbaron (18. März 2010)

Ich werf mal noch ein Acer in den Raum, das hat zwar "nur" die 5850M drin, aber 6GB RAM, ist günstiger und sofort verfügbar ...

Acer Aspire 8942G-726G64BN Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Acer gibts auch noch in versch. Ausstattungen, z. B. 8GB RAM, 1,2TB HDD usw.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb17&xf=27_4%7E883_Mobility+Radeon+HD+5


----------



## Painkiller (18. März 2010)

corus76 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt das Asus g73 I7 holen, das I5 gibts ja öfters...
> das I7 gibts nur bei otto und sonst nirgends....+3Wochen Wartezeit....
> Weiß jmd wo ich das noch bestellen kann?!
> 
> mfg corus


 

Soweit ich weiß hat ASUS das Notebook vom Markt genommen. Amazon hat alle Vorbestellungen storniert.... Weshalb weiß ich leider nicht..

Leider haben wir keine Support-Leute von ASUS im Forum...


----------



## MiLANy (18. März 2010)

corus76 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt das Asus g73 I7 holen, das I5 gibts ja öfters...
> das I7 gibts nur bei otto und sonst nirgends....+3Wochen Wartezeit....
> Weiß jmd wo ich das noch bestellen kann?!
> 
> mfg corus



Kleine Infos zu diesem Notebook. Du bist nicht der einzige der sich das Notebook ausgesucht hat und bisher wurden alle enttäuscht. Warum? Ich war eben so einer der bei Amazon bestellt hat und dann storniert wurde, weil sie:

a) den Preis nicht halten konnten
b) den Liefertermin jedes mal schieben mussten

Falls du vor hast bei Otto zu bestellen und nicht per Nachname bestellen solltest, verlangt Otto 350€ Anzahlung und selbst dann heist es warten. 
Ein paar Leute könnten Glück haben und nächste Woche, die ersten Modelle in Deutschland besitzen *aber* bisher wurde es jedesmal um mehrere Wochen verlängert. Otto hatte vor ca. 1 Monat 2 Wochen Lieferzeit und von den Leuten die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestellt haben, hat trotz Anzahlung noch keiner irgendwas gesehen. 

Mein Tipp für dich. Stell dir dein eigenes Notebook zusammen, wie ich es gemacht habe:

15" Clevo von hawkforce

15.6“ HD+ (1600*900) NonGlare
i7-720QM (1.60 GHz, 6 MB L3 Cache)
ATI Mobility Radeon 5870HD 1GB GDDR5
4GB - 2 x 2GB - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1333 MHz
320GB 7200rpm
BluRay ROM Combo Laufwerk
Intel Wlan 5300
Internes Bluetooth 2.0

Preis: 1570€

Preis/Leistung ist wohl, wie es dir hier sicher einige bestätigen können *TOP*. Der Support ist super und du hast dein Gerät innerhalb 1 Woche. Ich habe noch andere Adressen für dich aber der Besitzer steht für Zuverlässigkeit und lässt auch nochmal mit sich reden bzgl. kleinem Rabatt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

Vermutlich konnte Asus das einfach nicht mehr zu einem Preis herstellen, der wiederum den angekündigten Verkaufspreis gewährleistet - dann streicht man so ein Modell lieber, als dass man weiterhin auf Zeit spielt und es erst liefert, wenn die Bauteile billig genug geworden sind.


----------



## corus76 (18. März 2010)

MiLANy schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für dich. Stell dir dein eigenes Notebook zusammen, wie ich es gemacht habe:
> 
> 15" Clevo von hawkforce



ok, könntest du mir eventuell noch andere Seiten posten einfach um zu vergleichen. 

Nimm es mir nicht böse aber hawkforce wirkt irgendwie billig bzw nicht so vertrauenswürdig... Habe auch noch nie davon gehört. Kann natürlich nur ein Vorurteil sein^^

Aber wenn es das Asus Nootebook nicht gibt werd ich wohl ein anderes holen...

Was haltet ihr denn von One Notebooks? haben auch die neuste ATI Mobile grafikkarte im Angebot.

One Gaming Notebook G8700 by: One - ONE Computer Shop

Rüste dort die Grafikkarte halt auf, dazu den Prozessor, Ram, Festplatte und Windows dazu... bin dann bei etwa 1800euro...

mfg corus


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: für 700€  bekommt man einen Laptop, der für älter Spiel reicht und auch aktuelle Spiele wie Anno1404. Von den restlichen 500-700€ kann man dann noch mal ne Richtige dich gute Kiste für den Schreibtisch bauen.


----------



## newjohnny (19. März 2010)

Nie, sondern einen Tower ^^


----------

